# Fun contest



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

oh ends February 29th


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1) Dirtiest Horse
2) Best Bareback Riding


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Best Braids on a horse: Tia









Best Horse and Non-Horse friend: Judge










Best Rider under 5: Kaeden riding Judge










Best Bareback rider: Me and Dreamer


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Dirtiest Horse


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Oops! I was just looking over my pictures and realized that I posted the wrong one for dirtiest horse! lol so, here's my new one...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*=)*

Er...don't know if I have two (gonna go re-look the rules) but...
Best Trail Horse
EDIT: Can't redo img's, but judge the first one! E><3


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

So I'm doing
8) Best paint
9) Best Draft
andddd
13) Best bareback riding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Best Trail Horse:









Best Paint:









Dirtiest Horse (same horse, same day, just one is a close-up):


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Dressage
2. Braids
3. Bareback


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh and I have another entry.. This time for dirtiest horse!
*Note that the big white and grey horse I posted earlier is the horse pictured here... :shock:


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

ends at 8pm tonight 3 more hours to enter


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

i know its not eight but i am posting results 

Barrelbunny
Dirtiest horse 7 Best bareback riding 6
Horses4Healing
Best braids 5 Best horsey friends 3 Best rider under 5 5 Best bareback 10
Lockwood
Dirtiest horse 11
Lildonkey8
Best trail horse 8
Icrazyaboutu
Best paint 6 Best draft 10 Best bareback 9 Dirtiest horse 11
DraftyAiresMum
Best trail horse 10 Best paint 10 Dirtiest horse 6
Vanilla Bean
Dressage 8 Braids 6 Bareback 10


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

now for placing
Dirtiest horse
1. Lockwood and Icrazyaboutu tied
2. BarrelBunny
3. draftyairesmum
Best Braids on a horse
1 Vanillabean
2. Horses4Healing
Best Horsey friend horse+some other animal
1.Horses4Healing
Best Dressage horse
1. Vanilla Bean
Best Trail horse
1. DraftyAiresMum
2. Lildonkey8
Best Paint or Appaloosa horse
1. DraftyAiresMum
2.Icrazyaboutu
Best Draft horse
1 Icrazyaboutu
Best horse or pony with rider under 5
1. Horses4Healing
Best Bareback riding
1. Horses4Healing and Vanilla Bean tied
2. I crazyaboutu
3.Barrelbunny


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

and now overall total
1. Icrazyaboutu
2. DraftyAiresMum
3. Vanilla Bean
4. Horses4Healing
5. BarrelBunny
6 Lockwood
7. Lildonkey8


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

If you got 1st 2nd or 3rd in anything post a picture and your placing with the picture. if you have more than one winnings post as many pictures as places u won


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Coolio thanks!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Picture for what?


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

to get edited


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

on each photo put the place you got
if you have won 1st 2nd or 3rd more than once post as many pictures as you have won


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool, thanks! I got 2nd and 3rd... here's one of my pics! I'll post the other in a minute as soon as I get it off of my ipod!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's my second pic!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

A little confused...but I won 3 firsts and 3rd overall. I think that means I can post 3?

You can just do the edits on the ones I posted. :wink:


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Barrelbunny these r for u
the first one is for 1st place the second one is for 2nd place


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

vanillabean i need u to post one more pic cuz u got 3rd overall


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

vanilla bean here r yours


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Lockwood- tied for 1st in dirtiest.
Here is a pic of my jenny and gelding donkeys. They are truely two peas in a pod. They share everything and do everything together.


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

this is for you lockwood


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks. Here's another one.


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

vanilla bean here is your for placing 3rd overall


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's mine, just have fun!


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

lildonkey8 hear is yours for getting 2


----------

